# My babies



## USMCBoxerLuvR (Sep 11, 2006)

Thought I'd share pics of my babies, hope you guys don't mind, since I'm a newbie. 

This is Kasch:










and this is Kallie:


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## Shelly_236 (Aug 15, 2006)

Beautiful! My friend has a boxer too.. and she looks alot like Kasch


----------



## Slashmire (Aug 29, 2006)

Boxers have always been interesting; I never had one, but my grandparent and an uncle did. They are nice...but their face isn't the prettiest thing in the world


----------



## Amie (Aug 21, 2006)

Lovely Dogs Boxer just have the most beautiful of faces


----------



## amdteamo (Sep 23, 2006)

beaitiful boxers!!! love the brindle.

Anna


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i think Boxers are adorable.....we had one that lived next door to us when i was a kid....real sweetheart but the owners sure didn't deserve him......left him outside all the time, w/ hardly any attention....

nice looking pair.......


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww I love Boxers. You have a couple beautiful dogs!


----------



## slobberchops (Sep 27, 2006)

Your Boxers are stunners  Im Boxer mad too, I have a flashy brindle and also foster Boxers!

Ive just joined so will have to figure out posting pics soon!

How old are your 2 ?


----------



## SHOTZYS MOM (Aug 29, 2006)

nice looking boxers. they have such wonderful temperments.


----------



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

Beautiful!!


----------

